# Setting viper 5701 to manual mode



## deadeye0909

Greetings folks, 

I thought I'd be a good boyfriend and get my girlfriend a remote starter for her 2002 Subaru Impreza WRX. So I bought a Viper 5701 online and had a friend of my brother do the install. 

She brought the car in for servicing (completely unrelated) shortly after, and she gets a call telling her that her car automatically drove forward and hit two other vehicles. We found out then that her starter would start while it was in gear. 

The odd thing is that it does recognize that the parking brake is engaged (it won't actually start with it disengaged), and the clutch override is installed properly (otherwise the remote starter wouldn't turn over at all), but for some reason it just starts as long as the parking brake is on. 

This and the fact that I can't properly go through the Manual Transmission Start sequence (when I get out of the car, the engine just runs and runs and never turns off and arms the security system) makes me think that the installer couldn't get the MTS to engage properly, so he just put the starter in "Automatic" mode and thought we wouldn’t notice. I could be wrong, but I wanted to see if I could put it back into "Manual Transmission" mode, or if it was in that mode already. 

Problem is, I've been searching all day, read every manual on the 5701 and couldn't find any actual instructions on how to switch the modes. There are hundreds of references to these two modes, but nobody actually posted how to do it. One fellow made a pretty good reference (on this site's forum actually), but it referred to a "Valet Switch" and this system doesn't have that. I just have the remote key fob, and an on/off toggle switch under the dash for the remote starter. 

I was just wondering if anyone happens to know how to switch the starter modes with the remote key module, or has a link to a manual with instructions on how to, I would really appreciate it. We've been stuck with this issue for a few months, and nobody in town will even look at a Viper system that was installed by someone else. Of course, the fellow who originally installed it won't return my calls or e-mails after he found out that the vehicle damaged two other cars. 

I'm regretting this "gift", but I would really appreciate some help on at least making sure that she can start her car in the cold without the risk of running anyone over. 

Thanks,

D


----------



## Scottg1

Hi,
I have never liked working on cars with aftermarket gadgets like remote starters or alarms, you end up chasing the problem for a couple hours to fix a $1.50 worth of wires or connectors. Try explaining the labor/part difference to a customer. They rarely understand. Ok, I don't have proof but this what I could find. The viper system is not manual trans compatible, you can force the issue but you are making it think it's an auto, I read that it's terribly unsafe and others have had your problem. I hope the shops insurance paid for the damages and nobody was badly injured. My guess is your installer knowingly made that unsafe and will deny even touching that car. If I am wrong about that system being for a stick shift than I am sorry. Either way I recommend removing the system and have Ziebart install one with a warranty. Good luck and sorry the gift to your lady has been such trouble


----------



## deadeye0909

I'm pretty sure it will work with a standard transmission. According to their website:

Here are some other features we've added to make Responder LE a milestone in 2-Way hybrids:


Extreme 2,000 feet FCC legal 2-Way range
Simple new universal icons
Longer battery life – 3 to 6 months
TempCheck using GhostLights – check the vehicle temperature using the hidden LEDs on the remote
Soft Touch surfaces for comfortable tactile sensation
*Manual Transmission remote start enabled *
But yeah, if we can't fix it, we're ripping it out. Never going to do an aftermarket starter again. Next car will have it stock.

Thanks,

D


----------



## Scottg1

Sounds good, keep posting u


----------



## deadeye0909

Well, I finally found the instruction on how to set it for a manual transmision, so I was able to go through the process:

Step 1: Open car door. 
Step 2: Cycle ignition key ON then OFF. Do the next step within 10 seconds. 
Step 3: Press and hold valet switch until LED flashes 3 times (siren chirps 3 times), then release. 
Step 4: Press and release valet switch once then press and hold. Siren chirps once. 
Step 5: While still holding the valet switch, press LOCK button of transmitter. Siren chirps once. 
Step 6: Release valet switch. Cycle ignition key ON then OFF. 

but when I got to step 5 when it says to hit the lock button, it chirps twice, not once (the instructions say it will chirp once). So I thought it still might have worked and I tried to go through the steps of arming the system for remote start for a manual transmission (MTS): 

1. Put the transmission in neutral. 
2. Press on the vehicle’s foot brake. 
3. Apply the emergency brake. 
4. Release the vehicle’s foot brake. 
Note: Pressing the brake again after this step will disable the 
remote start feature. 
5. Within 15 seconds activate the remote start from the remote. 
6. The parking lights will flash confirming that the remote start is 
active. 
7. Turn off the ignition (the car should stay running when key is 
turned off). 
8. Exit the vehicle. 
9. Arm the alarm (the vehicle should shut off when arming the 
system). 

The parking lights never flashed for me (confirming that the remote start is active) and when I got out of the vehicle and armed the alarm (step 9) the vehicle just kept running. Of course, as usual, the vehicle will still start whenever the ignition button on the remote is pressed. 

If anyone has any suggestions as to what might be going on, I would appreciate anything. 

Thanks,

D


----------



## jaggerwild

deadeye0909 said:


> I'm pretty sure it will work with a standard transmission. According to their website:
> 
> Here are some other features we've added to make Responder LE a milestone in 2-Way hybrids:
> 
> 
> Extreme 2,000 feet FCC legal 2-Way range
> Simple new universal icons
> Longer battery life – 3 to 6 months
> TempCheck using GhostLights – check the vehicle temperature using the hidden LEDs on the remote
> Soft Touch surfaces for comfortable tactile sensation
> *Manual Transmission remote start enabled *
> But yeah, if we can't fix it, we're ripping it out. Never going to do an aftermarket starter again. Next car will have it stock.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> D


 There are no stock remote starters, even putting one in a car with stick is an insurance liability witch they will make you sign a waver for to even put one in to begin with.


----------

